# gnome en otro idioma en mi caso en catalan

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

antes de nada gracias a todos por prestarme atencion i responderme.

anunciaros que antes de preguntar aqui que he estado mirando documentacion i en este foro pero aun tengo un poco de dudas.

La documentacion que he mirado es:

para tener un primer contacto con lo que se tiene que hacer:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

para descubrir que variable tengo que poner en catalan que vi que es ca:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_639-1

Yo antes tenia kde i con poner en make.conf linguas=ca ya me bajo el paquete kde-i18n y lo tenia perfectamente en catalan, pero decidi emigrar a gnome, lo compile i no esta en catalan.

Para ponerlo en catalan vi que tengo k cambiar unas quantas variables que son:

LC_ALL  	 Define todas las locales inmediatamente. Éste es el nivel superior para las locales y sobreescribirá cualquier otro ajuste.

LC_COLLATE 	Define el orden alfabético la cadena. Esto afecta, por (ej. la salida ordenada del listado de un directorio).

LC_CTYPE 	Define el carácter que maneja las propiedades del sistema. Determina qué caracteres se consideran parte del alfabeto, numérico, etc. ... Tambien determina si el juego de caracteres usado, es aplicable.

LC_MESSAGES 	Las localizaciones de los programas para aplicaciones que usan el mensaje de localización basado en esquemas (la mayoría de los programas GNU, vea los capítulos siguientes para una información mas exacta sobre lo que hacen, y como conseguir los programas).

LC_MONETARY 	Define las unidades monetarias y el formato de los actuales valores numericos.

LC_NUMERIC 	Define el formato de los valores numericos que no son monetarios. Afecta a cosas, como el separador para los miles y el separador decimal.

LC_PAPER 	Define el tamaño por defecto del papel

LANG 	Define todos los ajustes de las locales inmediatamente. Este ajuste se puede ver sobreescrita si se usan ajustes individuales del tipo LC_* o incluso por LC_ALL.

Mi pregunta es si las tengo que configurar todas las variables o configurando la de LANG ya seria suficiente para tener en catalan en mi caso la gnome, o tengo que configurar alguna otra mas?

Mi otra pregunta es si sabeis si tengo que poner ca_ES => ca de catalan i ES de españa o si poniendo ca ya seria suficiente.

Gracias por adelantado.

elsdello

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Para ponerlo en catalan vi que tengo k cambiar unas quantas variables que son:
> 
> LC_ALL  	 Define todas las locales inmediatamente. Éste es el nivel superior para las locales y sobreescribirá cualquier otro ajuste.
> ...

 

Configurando LC_ALL y LANG las demás se ajustarán correctamente. Solo es necesario especificarlas si son distintas (por ejemplo, locale es_ES con moneda inglesa, o algo así).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi otra pregunta es si sabeis si tengo que poner ca_ES => ca de catalan i ES de españa o si poniendo ca ya seria suficiente.
> 
> 

 

Depende de lo que hayas puesto en tu /etc/locale.gen, usualmente será algo como ca_ES.utf8 o ca_ES  a secas, dependiendo de si usar unicode o no. Para probar puedes lanzar cualquier programa, incluso algo como nano en línea de comandos ya vale. Por ejemplo:

```

LANG="ca_ES" nano

```

Si sale en catalán, premio, si sale en inglés, puede ser que el programa no tenga el locale catalán o bien que tu locale catalán no fue generado correctamente. En ese caso revisa tu /etc/locale.gen y mira si al ejecutar locale-gen sale algún error.

----------

## elsdello

hola buenas,

decirte otra vez que muchas gracias! cuando llegue a casa lo probare.

solo comentar que encontre este link que lo explica como ponerla en catalan.

http://informaticat.com/2006/01/

espero que sirva para alguien, ya comentare si al final me ha salido todo bien.

elsdello.

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola elsdello:

Tengo todo mi Gentoo con Gnome en perfecto catalán y con UTF-8 (Unicode). Decirte que tanto en consola como en Gnome como en Open-Office funcionan  perfectamente los acentos, signos del Euro, corrector ortográfico, etc.

A continuación te incluyo mis ficheros de configuración:

/etc/make.conf (Ten en cuenta que solo te pongo este fichero por el contenido de la variable LINGUAS. El resto debes configurarlo de acuerdo a tus necesidades)

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev"

LINGUAS="ca es"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

USE="avahi branding mjpeg nsplugin nvidia samba symlink xine -arts -kde -midi

     -qt3 -qt4 -quicktime"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

ca_ES ISO-8859-15

ca_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

ca_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Para que se creen las locales debes ejecutar 

```
locale-gen
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="ca_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es euro2"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

/etc/rc.conf

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# DISPLAYMANAGER has moved to /etc/conf.d/xdm

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts are smart enough to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enlightenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if ~/.xsession exists, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (look in /etc/X11/Sessions/)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

Creo que no me he olvidado de ningún fichero.

De todas forma te recomiendo que leas los siguientes documentos:

Configurando localización en Gentoo Linux: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml

y

Usando UTF-8 con Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/utf-8.xml

A mi me fueron muy utiles. Si a pesar de todo tienes algún problema postea las dudas y te ayudaré en lo que pueda.

Salut.

----------

## elsdello

hola lluisparcet,

decirte muchas gracias, me lo mirare de arriba a abajo, tanto los ficheros que me agregaste como la documentacion que me recomendaste.

Lo probare i te comentare que tal me ha ido.

muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

elsdello.

p.s. Te debo una cerveza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## elsdello

buenas,

gracias a todos ya me funciona el gnome correctamente y lo tengo en catalan, el teclado tambien todo ok!

aparte de las gracias decirle a lluisparcet que como no vivo muy lejos de donde vive el, un dia le pago la cerveza por su ayuda como le dije antes  :Very Happy: 

gracias i cuidaos mucho.

elsdello

----------

## lluisparcet

Bueno, me alegro que te funcione.

Gracias por lo de la cerveza. Queda anotado.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

Hablando de que quereis quedar... aprovecho el hilo... alguien le haria gracia hacer un encuentro de Gentoousers?

En mi caso tambiÃ©n me interesa que sea por Catalunya

kdd -af ~

xD

En todo caso harÃ© un nuevo post de aquÃ­ unas horas o dias.

----------

## lluisparcet

Por mi vale, si nos ponemos de acuerdo, yo hago por uno.

Y así de paso le cobro la cerveza a elsdello  :Wink: .

Saludos.

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas!

yo no se que estamos esperando para hacer una quedada los gentoousers catalanes  :Razz: .

YA tendriamos que estar abriendo un hilo! para pedir el mejor sitio y asi yo poder pagarle la cerveza que le debo jajajajaja.

Pos bueno si os parece buena idea comentarlo y abro el hilo de la kdd catalana  :Razz: .

Cuidaos mucho!

----------

## zorth

 :Shocked:  y que hareis en la quedada? hablareis de gnome o tal vez del desarrollo del kernel? o tal vez, comereis muchas butifarras mientras bailais unas sardanas ? xDDDD

saludos.

----------

## lluisparcet

Menos mal, veo que en este mundo aun queda gente inocente. 

¿A ti que te parece que haríamos unos cuantos tios que se encuentran con la excusa de hablar sobre gentoo linux?     ........ pués pegarnos una buena comilona y hablar de mujeres   :Twisted Evil: ........

....... es que hay que decirlo todo clarito xDDDD.

Saludos.

----------

## elsdello

Me parece buena idea!

decidimos un dia! nos metemos una buena comilona de esas que tienen que venir un par de gruas para levantarnos, y hablamos de lo que sea  :Very Happy: 

Que dia podemos proponer?

Ahora en verano os vais de vacaciones?

Venga a ver si concretamos un poco.

Cuidaos todos

----------

## zorth

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

oye, que yo soy de Barna, asi que si no os importa tambien me apunto a la comilona siempre y cuando solo se hable de gentoo y mujeres xDDDDD

un saludo tios.

----------

